# 1ad/4ad...what's next?



## rev316 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys what's going on? I am new to the site and I have been looking for an answer everywhere and I can't find it. I used superdrol back in the day before is was banned and then 1ad/4ad before that was banned and brought back as a piece of dog poo...
the 1ad/4ad was one of the easiest cycles on my body ever and really hardened out my body and i felt great. I am wondering what the next new big thing is? sorry if this all seems silly, im new to the forums and just gettin back into liftin


----------



## rev316 (Mar 18, 2008)

oh and i haven't personally tried the NEW VERSION of 1ad/4ad, i just heard that it sucks compared to the first supp.
let me know what's the deal and whatcha think
thanks again


----------



## BAARON (Mar 18, 2008)

I am in the same boat man, I almost had to check the name on this when I read it to see if it was my posting from 4 months ago.  I always used the 1ad/4ad stack and it was great when I was like 18,19 years old, im 23 now and used superdrol for the first time when I was 21, but then most companies stopped making it around the time of the ban so they didnt get in trouble, but it was never actually banned and some small companies make clones of it, but the big companies wont make it again because it will then most likely get banned, out of all the clones the M-drol from CEL works the best, its just like the old stuff ive ran 2 cycles in the last 4 months and it is very very good, dont mess with fast actions S-drol though I used that and got nothing at all. Just get the diet right again and dont miss a day in the gym and start a M-drol cycle you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## rev316 (Mar 18, 2008)

hey so just to clarify sorry I'm not sure if it's because it's late or im just mildy retarded, but the M-drol cycle from CEL is like the old 1ad/4ad or the old superdrol?
lemme know man i appreciate it


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

m-drol is like superdrol.

halodro and epi (havoc) and pherplex are the good ones left around.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 18, 2008)

nni said:


> m-drol is like superdrol.
> 
> halodro and epi (havoc) and pherplex are the good ones left around.



be careful bout some of the halodrol compounds...they have been testing out as dh8...the original was oral turinabol which is damn near hard as hell to get.  They get most of that stuff from china....my friend owns the company dna...very trustworthy company...he has all his products raws tested for authenticity...so they are legit...good site to look for everything that I use is... bodybuilding supplements, discount bodybuilding supplements, buy supplements


----------



## rev316 (Mar 18, 2008)

bah, i guess ill just take the newer AMS 1ad/4ad clone which i heard was weaker? oh well, i got some nice gains back in the day. let me know if im being retarded


----------



## nni (Mar 18, 2008)

rev316 said:


> bah, i guess ill just take the newer AMS 1ad/4ad clone which i heard was weaker? oh well, i got some nice gains back in the day. let me know if im being retarded



its like taking dhea, not worth it at all. pick up havoc.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 18, 2008)

Most of the reports i see say AMS products are that good


----------



## BAARON (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry yes he got it right the M-drol is like superdrol, there is nothing stronger than that if you are wanting to put 15lbs to your bench every week or 30 lbs to your squat, P-plex is very good for strength also, but has far less side effects, but man Ive ran 3 cycles of superdrol and the only side effects is I get a little depressed if im just sitting around the house, and that it, its not as bad as people say unless you take too much of it or take it too long then it can damage your liver and kidneys but ive never heard of anyone having them problems, people always says it will stress all that but I have never heard from anyone about it happening. If you want a really good safe cycle use M-drol for 3 weeks, then end your cycle with P-plex for 3 weeks, and use proper PCT and you will be safe and get better gains than haladrol or anything else, M-drol is superdrol and its super saturated anadrol and anadrol is one of the strongest oral steroids ever made, M-drol is 2-3x as strong as anadrol, id suggest to run it 2 weeks at 20mg then last week 30mg's.


----------

